#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Ханьданьский сон

## Юй Кан

*Ханьданьский сон*

_Богатый эпикуреец Чжан Дай (1597-168...) любил путешествовать, музицировать, рисовать, собирать антикварные безделушки. Он многое любил. Потом династия Мин пала, семья его разорилась. Последние годы, долгие, видимо, он жил в уединении и бедности. Предисловие к сборнику "Тао-ань вспоминает во сне":_ 

"Когда государство распалось, а семья исчезла, бесприютный Тао-ань, распустив волосы, ушёл в горы, стал страшен видом, как некий дикарь. Когда его встречали старые друзья, то приходили в ужас и не смели с ним общаться, отшатывались, будто от яда или зверя. Он же писал стихи, оплакивая себя, и всё хотел покончить счёты с жизнью. Но потому, что не закончил "Книгу из каменного ящика", остался смотреть на этот мир и воздухом дышать. Кувшин для риса был пуст частенько, так что и огонь в очаге было незачем разводить. Теперь-то Тао-ань понял, что старцы на горе Шоуян просто умерли с голоду. А что они будто бы сами отказались есть чжоуское зерно, так это приукрасили потомки.
Отвлекаясь от голода, за кисть и тушь с отрадой брался. И решил: за былое великолепие, в чём он не уступал ни Ван Дао, ни, например, Се Аню, теперь вот так он платит.
Макушку настигло возмездие: она теперь покрыта бамбуковой шляпой. И ступни тоже: на них теперь соломенные сандалии. Это за нарядные шпильки и туфли.
Рясой расплачивается, она вместо шубы. Дерюгой, она вместо тонкого льна. Это за тонкие и лёгкие одежды.
Бобовой ботвой расплачивается, она вместо мяса. Необрушенным зерном расплачивается, оно вместо отборного риса. Это за сладкие и жирные кушанья.
Соломенной циновкой расплачивается, она вместо кровати. Камнем расплачивается, он вместо подушки. Это за тёплые и мягкие постели.
Верёвочными дверными креплениями расплачивается, они вместо петель. Битым горшком расплачивается, он вместо окна. Это за чистые и светлые комнаты.
Возмездие глазам - пыль, носу – навозная вонь. Это за ароматы и красоту.
Возмездие ногам - дорога, возмездие плечам – мешок. Это за пышные выезды.
Так воздаяние отметит вот эти все былые преступленья.
Лежу на подушке и слышу крик петуха. Ночная прохлада уходит. Подумал: жизнь моя, яркая и полная, во мгновение ока опустела. Считай, пятьдесят лет обратились в сон.
Сейчас уже сварилась каша, и я, как оказалось,  из муравейника на экипаже еду. Как всё это снести? Вглядываясь в прошлое, вспоминать и записывать. И в каждом деле каяться пред Буддой.
Не следую порядку месяцев и лет, не хронику пишу. Разделов не обозначаю, эта книга - не "лес записей". Выловлю какой-то случай, будто странствуя по старым тропам, будто встречая прежних друзей. Стены городов те же, что и раньше, но где те, кто в них раньше жил? Но я-то всё равно рад воспоминаниям. Можно сказать, "не говорите о сонном бреде безумцу", - [он поверит].
В Силине жил когда-то носильщик. Однажды он кому-то нёс вино, но оступился и разбил корчагу. Горюя, что ему нечем возместить ущерб, он, будто безумный, сидел и всё думал: "Если бы это только был сон!" И был ещё бедный студент, он выдержал экзамены на цзюйжэня и, направляясь на поздравительный пир, был в замешательстве: ему казалось, что всё это неправда. Кусал руку: "Не сон ли это?" И здесь, и там сон; одному было страшно, что он не спит, а другому, - что он спит. Но оба они безумцы.
Ныне я готов пробудиться от великого сна, но всё равно занимаюсь пустяками, тоже бормочу во сне. Вздыхаю поэтому о людях умных и талантливых: им трудно избавиться от стремления к славе. И правда: Ханьданьский сон сейчас прервётся, время истекло, час пробил, но студент Лу всё пишет свой последний доклад, мечтая подражать тем знакам, что писали каллиграфы Ван Сичжи и Ван Сяньчжи, чтобы их могли увидеть и потомки.
Капля славы, что ему причитается, подобна мощам Будды. Огонь, в котором сгорает кальпа, свиреп, но их ему не сжечь".

http://mingqi.livejournal.com/91461.html#cutid1

----------

Aion (21.10.2011), Chhyu Dorje (12.01.2012), Lion Miller (12.01.2012), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (22.10.2011), Владимир Гудилин (22.10.2011), Денис Евгеньев (22.10.2011), Марина В (11.01.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.10.2011), Сергей Хос (21.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2011), Шавырин (22.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Класс!
А кстати, "я, как оказалось, из муравейника на экипаже еду" - у Пелевина ест рассказ с таким сюжетом. Забавно.

----------


## Юй Кан

Добавлю ещё мною самим не сразу впонятое...




> "Ханьданьский сон" — выражение, означающее пустые мечтания. По китайской легенде некий юноша в городе Ханьдане взял у старца магическую подушку, якобы приносящую знатность и богатство. Уснув на ней, он прожил во сне долгую жизнь в знатности и богатстве, но, проснувшись, увидел, что сон его был таким коротким, что оставленная на огне просяная каша не успела свариться. 
> http://lib.rus.ec/b/268843/read#fn36


Как по мне, так эта краткая легенда или притча глубже и ёмче всего действительно изумительного/изысканного по форме текста, в котором меня несколько обескураживает разве что финальное уподобление _ничего не стоящей_ капли славы мощам Будды... %)

----------

Майя П (22.10.2011), Марина В (11.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> обескураживает разве что финальное уподобление _ничего не стоящей_ капли славы мощам Будды... %)


Почему же ничего не стоящей? Это о том, что во всяком действии есть нечто такое, что сохраняется для вечности.
Очень понятная мысль.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почему же ничего не стоящей? Это о том, что во всяком действии есть нечто такое, что сохраняется для вечности.
> Очень понятная мысль.


Понятна ли мысль о сохранении чего бы то ни было для вечности, запечатлённая в "Грифельной оде" Державина? И -- какая из двух этих простых по сути мыслей мудрее и ближе к Дхарме?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А кстати, "я, как оказалось, из муравейника на экипаже еду" - у Пелевина ест рассказ с таким сюжетом. Забавно.


Да, ещё реплика: если копнуть, то -- ничего забавного: сюжет этот известен на русском аж с 1960-го, а уж в Китае-то -- минимум с VII в.

----------

Сергей Хос (22.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Понятна ли мысль о сохранении чего бы то ни было для вечности, запечатлённая в "Грифельной оде" Державина? И -- какая из двух этих простых по сути мыслей мудрее и ближе к Дхарме?


В широком смысле - любое сознательное усилие-устремление сохраняется для вечности, хотя бы просто потому, что создает карму. Ведь ум в конечном счете и есть дхармакая.
А в более специальном - для вечности сохраняется любое благое усилие, совершаемое в отрешенности от собственного Я. Хотя бы даже из любви к прекрасному, из эстетики. И здесь именно об этом, ИМХО.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В широком смысле - любое сознательное усилие-устремление сохраняется для вечности, хотя бы просто потому, что создает карму. Ведь ум в конечном счете и есть дхармакая.
> А в более специальном - для вечности сохраняется любое благое усилие, совершаемое в отрешенности от собственного Я. Хотя бы даже из любви к прекрасному, из эстетики. И здесь именно об этом, ИМХО.


У Державина: "... А если что и остается / Чрез звуки лиры и трубы / То вечности жерлом пожрется / И общей не уйдёт судьбы".
Или, иными словами, в любом смысле -- разве что-то составное (включая сюда и мощи Будды) может быть постоянным, вечносуществующим, не подлежащим уничтожению в пламени конца кальпы?

----------

Марина В (11.01.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вздыхаю поэтому о людях умных и талантливых: им трудно избавиться от стремления к славе. И правда: Ханьданьский сон сейчас прервётся, время истекло, час пробил, но студент Лу всё пишет свой последний доклад, мечтая подражать тем знакам, что писали каллиграфы Ван Сичжи и Ван Сяньчжи, чтобы их могли увидеть и потомки.
> Капля славы, что ему причитается, подобна мощам Будды. Огонь, в котором сгорает кальпа, свиреп, но их ему не сжечь".


Может быть, это о том, что студент считает свою "каплю славы" несгораемой (_подобно_ мощам чакравартина).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Может быть, это о том, что студент считает свою "каплю славы" несгораемой (_подобно_ мощам чакравартина).


Студент этот самый -- сам автор или альтер эго, потому именно он так считает, заблуждаясь и по поводу мощей Будды, и по поводу отождествляемой с ними капли славы...
А весь итоговый период/последний абзац текста -- о надежде на то, что хоть что-то (капля славы) уцелеет, невзирая ни на что.
Но ведь если продолжать перечень "расплат" (см. середину текста), то расплатой за жажду славы будет забвение...

Вообще же, подозреваю, тут под "прекращением великого сна" имеется в виду не буддийское пробуждение, а даосский концепт, идущий ещё от Чжуан-цзы, которому приснилась бабочка.

----------

Марина В (11.01.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Вообще же, подозреваю, тут под "прекращением великого сна" имеется в виду не буддийское пробуждение, а даосский концепт, идущий ещё от Чжуан-цзы, которому приснилась бабочка.


Да, похоже на то: 


> Когда нам что-то снится, мы не знаем, что видим сон. Во сне мы можем даже гадать по своему сну и, лишь проснувшись, знаем, что то был только сон. Но есть ещё великое пробуждение, после которого узнаёшь, что в мире есть великий сон. А глупцы думают, что они бодрствуют и доподлинно знают, кто в мире царь, а кто пастух. До чего же они тупы! И вы, и Конфуций — это только сон, и то, что я называю вас сном, тоже сон. Такие речи кажутся загадочными, но если по прошествии многих тысяч поколений вдруг явится великий мудрец, понимающий их смысл, для него вся вечность времён промелькнёт как один день!
> 
> Великий сон

----------

Шавырин (22.10.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А весь итоговый период/последний абзац текста -- о надежде на то, что хоть что-то (капля славы) уцелеет, невзирая ни на что.
> Но ведь если продолжать перечень "расплат" (см. середину текста), то расплатой за жажду славы будет забвение...


Автор в середине считает, не заблуждаясь (как по Юй Кану), а в предпоследнем считает, заблуждаясь (как по Юй Кану).
Какой путаник получается автор!

А ещё он и спит, и не спит. Гиблое тут дело выяснять, сам ли он заблуждется насчёт капли, или приводит это как пример заблуждения.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Автор в середине считает, не заблуждаясь (как по Юй Кану), а в предпоследнем считает, заблуждаясь (как по Юй Кану).
> Какой путаник получается автор!


Почему скипнуто ключевое для понимания путаницы у автора:



> Студент этот самый -- сам автор или альтер эго, потому именно он так считает, *заблуждаясь и по поводу мощей Будды, и по поводу отождествляемой с ними капли славы*...


и весь дальнейший период по поводу даосского, а не буддийского концепта?
Неужто Денису это было необходимо не для того, чтоб перейти от анализа текста на личность Юй Кана... Тогда для чего?
Денис, давайте не будет так...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Почему скипнуто ключевое для понимания путаницы у автора:


Мнение Юй Кана является ключевым для понимания путаницы у автора?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Или, иными словами, в любом смысле -- разве что-то составное (включая сюда и мощи Будды) может быть постоянным, вечносуществующим, не подлежащим уничтожению в пламени конца кальпы?


Должно быть, китайцы именно так и считали. И не удивительно, если их воззрение основывается на сутрах Третьего поворота.
Кстати, если не ошибаюсь, согласно каноническим представлениям "Алмазный трон просветления" не сгорает в огне кальпы.
Например.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мнение Юй Кана является ключевым для понимания путаницы у автора?


Если мнение, выраженное кем-либо -- неправильное, каждый вправе его уточнить по мере сил, не переходя опять и опять на личности.
Потому ещё раз: *Денис, давайте не будем так...*

----------


## Юй Кан

> Должно быть, китайцы именно так и считали. И не удивительно, если их воззрение основывается на сутрах Третьего поворота.
> Кстати, если не ошибаюсь, согласно каноническим представлениям "Алмазный трон просветления" не сгорает в огне кальпы.
> Например.


Действительно полагаете, что согласно сутрам Третьего поворота *некая капля мирской славы* и *мощи Будды* не уничтожаются в пламени конца кальпы?

----------

Марина В (11.01.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Действительно полагаете, что согласно сутрам Третьего поворота *некая капля мирской славы* и *мощи Будды* не уничтожаются в пламени конца кальпы?


Ну, так вот совсем лапидарно я не стал бы...
Но во-первых, в тексте не сказано, что *мирской* славы. Так что это можно по-разному понимать, в том числе и в смысле, который я указал выше: результаты безсамостных деяний могут сохраняться, поскольку не являются следствием причины. А уничтожается составное. Я не утверждаю, что это общебуддийское воззрение, но в определенных школах такое вполне могла быть.
 Насчет мощей Будды не скажу точно, но Алмазный трон просветления вроде как не уничтожается. М.б. и мощи тоже. Хотя вероятно в этом есть определенная иносказательность.
И потом: огнем кальпы мир уничтожается до какого-то уровня, кажется, рупалоки. Что уж говорить о "природе будды". Так что простор для фантазии на эту тему имеется. :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну, так вот совсем лапидарно я не стал бы...


Так тут деваться некуда: есть конкретное итоговое утверждение и -- контекст...




> Но во-первых, в тексте не сказано, что *мирской* славы.


Да ведь есть же ж!



> ... студент Лу всё пишет свой последний доклад, мечтая подражать тем знакам, что писали каллиграфы Ван Сичжи и Ван Сяньчжи, *чтобы их могли увидеть и потомки*.


А вот о *бессамостности* такого деяния -- нет ни слова и -- быть не может, ибо желание личной/мирской славы не может быть бессамостным.




> А уничтожается составное. Я не утверждаю, что это общебуддийское воззрение, но в определенных школах такое вполне могла быть.
>  Насчет мощей Будды не скажу точно, но Алмазный трон просветления вроде как не уничтожается. М.б. и мощи тоже. Хотя вероятно в этом есть определенная иносказательность.
> И потом: огнем кальпы мир уничтожается до какого-то уровня, кажется, рупалоки. Что уж говорить о "природе будды". Так что простор для фантазии на эту тему имеется.


Если нет никаких авторитетных источников, утверждающих "несоставность" или вечносущесть мощей Будды (что -- полный абсурд), то в сухом остатке -- только фантазия... с разгонкой её от мощей Будды до "природы будды" и упованием на иносказательность... %)

С фантазиями же спорить бессмысленно, потому -- ответьте, если захотите, и на этом закрою тему.

----------

Марина В (11.01.2012), Сергей Хос (22.10.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Что это?  :EEK!:  Даосская беллетристика?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если нет никаких авторитетных источников, утверждающих "несоставность" или вечносущесть мощей Будды (что -- полный абсурд), то в сухом остатке -- только фантазия... с разгонкой её от мощей Будды до "природы будды" и упованием на иносказательность... %)
> С фантазиями же спорить бессмысленно, потому -- ответьте, если захотите, и на этом закрою тему.


Так я и не спорю. Мне просто интересно попытаться реконструировать ход мысли автора.
А так-то вы правы конечно.

----------

Марина В (11.01.2012), Юй Кан (23.10.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что это?  Даосская беллетристика?


Нет.
(Или -- да, ужас, но не ужас-ужас! : ))

Это -- текст, отражающий мирское понимание буддизма в стране, где единственной исконной религией был даосизм, во многом близкий буддизму. : )

----------

Леонид Ш (23.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

И всё же касательно неуничтожимости мощей Будды Сергей Хос оказался почти прав. Фрагмент, где сказано почти об этом, есть в Ланкаватара-сутре, хотя в нём утверждается не сохранение мощей Победителя в пламени завершения кальпы, а их неуничтожимость вплоть до...



> Далее, Махамати, золото, алмаз и *останки Победителя пребудут неизменными до скончания кальпы и не разрушатся*. Будь достигнутое высшее постижение преходящим, мудрые утрачивали бы мудрость. Мудрые же её не утрачивают. Золото и алмаз, Махамати, пребывают неизменными по своей природе до скончания кальпы, не возрастая и не уменьшаясь. Так как же, Махамати, невеждам, не искушённым в смыслах [слова] «мимолётность», постигнуть сказанное о не имеющем связи со всеми дхармами, внутренними и внешними?


Глава о мимолётности

----------

Марина В (13.01.2012), Сергей Хос (12.01.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> *Ныне я готов пробудиться от великого сна*, но всё равно занимаюсь пустяками, тоже бормочу во сне. Вздыхаю поэтому о людях умных и талантливых: им трудно избавиться от стремления к славе. И правда: *Ханьданьский сон сейчас прервётся*, время истекло, час пробил, но студент Лу всё пишет свой последний доклад, мечтая подражать тем знакам, что писали каллиграфы Ван Сичжи и Ван Сяньчжи, чтобы их могли увидеть и потомки.
> *Капля славы, что ему причитается, подобна мощам Будды*. Огонь, в котором сгорает кальпа, свиреп, но их ему не сжечь".


Капля славы - это не результат каких-то самсарных трудов. Это следствие просветления, пробуждения ото сна.
А слава пробудившегося подобна мощам Будды.

----------


## Юй Кан

Право слово, надоело уже доказывать разницу между _славой за доклад_, записанный в подражание стилю, каким писали великие каллиграфы, после чего следует пробуждение от ханьданского сна (выявляющего тщету всех мирских деяний), и _ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи_...
Потому будем считать, что эта разница как бы недоказуема. : )

Лучше приведу ещё фрагмент о ханьданском сне из "Книги дворцовых интриг":



> В годы династии Тан жил студент Лу-шэн. Как-то в местечке Ханьдань он повстречал старца по фамилии Люй, с коим провел ночь на постоялом дворе. Лу-шэн велел хозяину приготовить кашу из желтого проса, а пока каша варилась, стал рассказывать старцу о тех невзгодах, которые ему довелось пережить в жизни. Старец Люй достал из своей сумы изголовье.
> - Положите на него голову и засните! - сказал он, протянув изголовье студенту. - Во сне вы обретете почет и славу, все дела будут решаться по вашему желанию. Попробуйте, сударь!
> Лу-шэн так и сделал. Уснув, он оказался внутри того изголовья 14. И вправду, через короткое время он сдал экзамены, получил ученую степень и стал вхож в дома генералов и министров двора. Пятьдесят лет продолжалась ни с чем не сравнимая блистательная карьера. И вдруг он однажды проснулся и, потянувшись, зевнул. Подле себя он увидел того же старого Люя, сидевшего рядом. Этот сон так и назвали: «Сном Желтого Проса» или «Ханьданьским сном»

----------

Chikara (12.01.2012), Марина В (13.01.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> _славой за доклад_


А откуда взяла эта связь славы и доклада?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А откуда взяла эта связь славы и доклада?


Из текста следует. Пояснял уже...
У нас с Вами разное понимание очень непростого, как оказалось, текстика, содержащего смещения смыслов и проч., потому давайте на этом остановимся?

----------


## Chikara

Юй Кан, жизнь озабоченного успехом и славой мирянина подобна мимолетному сну. Что Вы думаете об этом?

----------


## Юй Кан

Когда у меня было желание славы и успеха, я не знал об этом. А теперь -- знаю, потому сейчас об этом просто не думаю. : )
Но вообще это, всё же, даосская, а не буддийская мысль...

----------

Chikara (12.01.2012), Марина В (13.01.2012)

----------

